# Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve & Charcoal Factories



## mylo (Jun 10, 2009)

I've just returned from a three days trip to Perak, Malaysia. On the first day, I spent nearly five hours exploring both Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve and Mangrove Charchoal Factories. 

The mangrove forest reserve in Matang is the oldest and largest in Malaysia. It was gazetted as a forest reserve since 1906 and also known as one of the best managed tract in the world.

The mangrove charcoal factories produced cooking charcoals to be exported to both Japan and Korea as BBQ coals. These factories has large-sized igloo shaped kiln to cook the mangrove logs into perfected charcoals. The factory bosses were given limited area to log another location.

*MAKING CHARCOAL - YOUTUBE VIDEO AT THE BOTTOM*

Here is one picture from my recent trip:

Picture 1 - CHOP & BURN - Mangrove Charchoal







Harvested mangrove logs.
*@Charcoal Factory*

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice photo, but I think if the hand wasn't there it would be better, like the photo was filled with wood, that would be nice!


----------



## mylo (Jun 11, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> Nice photo, but I think if the hand wasn't there it would be better, like the photo was filled with wood, that would be nice!




Thank you Al-Wazeer! . I guess old habits die hard. 

Here is another photo:

Picture 2 - The Charcoal Kiln






An experienced worker can tell the condition of the log by feeling
 the vaporized water/smoke that comes out of the holes of the kiln.
*@Charcoal Factory*

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 11, 2009)

Any pictures of the Mangrove forests?


----------



## mylo (Jun 12, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Any pictures of the Mangrove forests?



Thank you for asking! :hug::

Here are three photos of the mangrove forest reserve:

Picture 3 - The Roof of the Matter






Rhizophora mangrove send out roots from their trunk and branches which arch down to the 
ground for extra support and air absorption.
*@Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve*

Picture 4 - Lush Greenery 






Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve is one of the best managed tract in the world. The place is 
SUPER BIG! I spent nearly two hours exploring the entire forest at a moderate pace.
*@Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve*

*Click here to view YouTube:*






Cheers!
mylo


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting them.  I like #3 The Roof of the Matter showing the little bits of light that get through.  I find Mangroves amazing trees.


----------



## mylo (Jun 12, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Thanks for posting them.  I like #3 The Roof of the Matter showing the little bits of light that get through.  I find Mangroves amazing trees.



These mangrove trees are lovely!! There are numerous mangrove forest reserve in Malaysia. The largest and oldest is in Matang, Taiping.

Here are two more photos:

Picture 5 - Amazing Roots






This mangrove reminds me of the walking and talking giant
 trees from the movie Lord of The Rings 
*@Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve*

Picture 6 - The Mangrove Seed






Mangroves have buoyant seeds suited to dispersal in water. The seeds germinate 
while still attached to the parent tree. Once germinated, the seedling grows either 
within the fruit or out through the fruit to form a propagule (a seedling ready to go), 
which can produce its own food via photosynthesis.
*@Matang Mangrove Forest Reserve*


----------

